# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  وَبَدَا لَهُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَحْتَسِبُونَ

## غزوان الحيالي ابو يوسف

*بسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ* *السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ*  *
* إِنَ  الحَمدَ لله نَحْمَدَه وُنَسْتعِينَ بهْ ونَسْتغفرَه ، ونَعوُذُ بالله  مِنْ شِروُر أنْفْسِنا ومِن سَيئاتِ أعْمَالِنا ، مَنْ يُهدِه الله فلا  مُضِل لَه ، ومَنْ يُضلِل فَلا هَادى له ، وأشهَدُ أنَ لا إله إلا الله  وَحْده لا شريك له ، وأشهد أن مُحَمَداً عَبدُه وَرَسُوُله .. اللهم صَلِّ  وسَلِم وبَارِك عَلى عَبدِك ورَسُولك مُحَمَد وعَلى آله وصَحْبِه أجْمَعينْ  ، ومَنْ تَبِعَهُمْ بإحْسَان إلى يَوُمِ الدِينْ وسَلِم تسْليمَاً كَثيراً  .. أمْا بَعد ...   
  
 *وَبَدَا لَهُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَحْتَسِبُونَ*
كثيرون  يغترون بأنهم مسلمون .. يصلون ويصومون ويتصدقون .. وأن ما عليهم من تكاليف  قد أتموها فيتوهمون ولا يخالجهم أدني شك إلا أنهم ناجون .. ويوم القيامة  يفاجأون .. أن ما حسبوه أنه لهم من حسنات قد كتب عليهم سيئات .. قال تعالي:*  ﴿* *وَبَدَا لَهُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَحْتَسِبُونَ* *﴾* *الزمر 47.
*قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله:* « عملوا أعمالاً وحسبوا أنها حسنات فإذا هي سيئات » ..* *وقال مجاهد رحمه الله:** « عملوا أعمالاً توهموا أنها حسنات فإذا هي سيئات ».* وقال بعض السلف: « كم موقف خزي يوم القيامة لم يخطر على بالك قط »... وقال ابن عون رحمه الله:  « لا تثق بكثرة العمل فإنك لا تدري أيقبل منك أم لا ؟  ولا تأمن ذنوبك  فإنك لا تدري هل كفرت عنك أم لا؟  لأن عملك مُغيَّب عنك كله لا تدري ما  الله صانع به ». 

وكثيرون من يزين لهم سوء عملهم أنه حسناً .. وهم ضالون مضلون .. قال تعالي: ﴿ قُلْ  هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِين  َ أَعْمَالًا * الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ  سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ  يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا ﴾ الكهف103-104.   فهذا يصلي وما أتم تلاوة ولا ركوعاً ولا سجوداً .. وهذا يصوم وقد أفطر  لسانه علي السلب في الأعراض والوقيعة والنميمة .. وهذا يتصدق متباهياً  ليقال أنه كريم سخي جواد .. ومن يذهب إلي المسجد ولسان حاله ها أنا ذا ..  ومن لا يخرج زكاته أو يؤخرها بعد حلها أو يضعها في غير محلها .. ومن يستهين  بالاختلاط .. ومن يطلق البصر ويتبع النظرة النظرة .. ومن يتكبر ويصعر خده  للناس .. ومن يقطع الرحم  ..  ومن لا يبر والديه .. ومن يحلف بغير الله ..  ومن لا يصبر علي ما أصابه ويتسخط من قضاء الله .. 

ومن يشتم ويقذف ويظلم ويأكل المال ويسفك الدم  .. وقد قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم: ( أتدرون ما المفلِسُ ؟ قالوا : المفلِسُ فينا من لا درهمَ له ولا متاعَ . فقال : إنَّ  المفلسَ من أمَّتي ، يأتي يومَ القيامةِ بصلاةٍ وصيامٍ وزكاةٍ ، ويأتي قد  شتم هذا ، وقذف هذا ، وأكل مالَ هذا ، وسفك دمَ هذا ، وضرب هذا . فيُعطَى  هذا من حسناتِه وهذا من حسناتِه . فإن فَنِيَتْ حسناتُه ، قبل أن يقضيَ ما  عليه ، أخذ من خطاياهم فطُرِحت عليه . ثمَّ طُرِح في النَّارِ ) صحيح مسلم 2581 عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.

ومن  لا يعبأ بالمظالم ولا يلقي بالاً أن يتحلل منها .. فيكون ثمنها الفادح  ضياع رصيد حسناته أو زيادة رصيد سيئاته بسيئات من ظلمهم أو غبن حقهم .. 
قال  رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم:* (* *من  كانت عنده مظلمة لأخيه فليتحلله منها ، فإنه ليس ثم دينار ولا درهم ، من  قبل أن يؤخذ لأخيه من حسناته ، فإن لم يكن له حسنات أخذ من سيئات أخيه  فطرحت عليه** )* صحيح البخاري 6534 عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.

وكثيرون  يستبيحون الخلوات وينتهكون محارم الله .. قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم:* (* *لأعلمن  أقواما من أمتي يأتون يوم القيامة بحسنات أمثال جبال تهامة بيضا فيجعلها  الله عز وجل هباء منثورا   قال ثوبان يا رسول الله صفهم لنا جلهم لنا أن لا  نكون منهم ونحن لا نعلم قال أما إنهم إخوانكم ومن جلدتكم ويأخذون من الليل  كما تأخذون ولكنهم أقوام إذا خلوا بمحارم الله انتهكوها* *)* صحيح ابن ماجه 3442 عن ثوبان مولي رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم.  

والله  إن هذا من ضلال السعي في الحياة الدنيا .. فلا اتبعوا الشرائع ولا أتموا  التكاليف ولا قاموا بالواجبات ولا تركوا المنهيات .. وكم من ذنوب يعتقد  الإنسان أنها صغيرة حقيرة فيستهين بها وتكون سبباً في هلاكه .. وهذا من  أفعال الضالين الغافلين لا أعمال المؤمنين العارفين .. يقول عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه: «  إنَّ المؤمنَ يرَى ذنوبَه كأنه في أصلِ جبلٍ يخافُ أنْ يقعَ عليه وإنَّ  الفاجرَ يرَى ذنوبَه كذبابٍ وقع على أنفِه قال به هكذا ، فطار ».  وقال أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه:  « إنكم لتعملون أعمالًا، هي أدقُّ في أعينِكم منَ الشعرِ، إن كنا لنعدُّها  على عهدِ النبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ من الموبقاتِ . قال أبو عبدِ  اللهِ : يعني بذلك المهلكاتِ ».  لا تستهين بدقيق الذنوب ولا تستخف بصغائر  الأمور.. فمعظم النار من مستصغر الشرر .. ولا تحقرن صغيرة إن الجبال من  الحصى .. « الأسباب الصغيرة لها غالبا نتائج كبيرة ... ففقد المسمار أضاع  الحدوة وفقد الحدوة أضاعت الحصان وفقد الحصان أضاع الفارس ». 

 قال عكرمة بن عَمَّار رحمه الله :  لما حضرت محمد بن المنكدر الوفاة جزع .. ففكر أهله أن يحضروا أبا حازم  سلمة بن دينار يواسيه ويسري عنه .. وجاء أبو حازم فقال له ابن المنكدر: إن  الله يقول: ﴿ وَبَدَا لَهُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَحْتَسِبُونَ  ﴾  فأخاف أن يبدوا لي من الله ما لم أكن أحتسب .. وبكي ابن المنكدر فبكي  أبو حازم .. فقال أهل ابن المنكدر لأبي حازم: دعوناك لتخفف عليه فزدته  جزعاً.

وكان سفيان الثوري رحمه الله إذا قرأ ﴿ وَبَدَا لَهُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَحْتَسِبُونَ ﴾  يقول:« ويل لأهل الرياء ويل لأهل الرياء » .. وقال ابن عجيبة رحمه الله:« ظهر لهم من فنون العقوبات ما لم يكن في ظنهم وحسبانهم ، ولم يُحدِّثوا به نفوسهم ». 

 وقال أبو حامد الغزالي رحمه الله في إحياء علوم الدين: «  مَن اعتقد في ذات الله وصفاته وأفعاله خلاف الحق ، وخلاف ما هو عليه؛ إما  برأيه أو معقوله ونظره ، الذي به يجادل ، وعليه يعول ، وبه يغتر ، وإما  بالتقليد ، فمَن هذا حاله ربما ينكشف له حال الموت بطلان ما اعتقده جهلاً ،  فيتطرّق له أن كل ما اعتقده لا أصل له ، فيكون ذلك سبباً في شكه عند خروج  روحه ، فيختم له بسوء الخاتمة ، وهذا هو المراد بقوله تعالى : ﴿ وَبَدَا لَهُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَحْتَسِبُونَ ﴾ وبقوله : ﴿ قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِين  َ أَعْمَالًا ﴾ ».

 وقال الزمخشري رحمه الله في الكشاف: « ﴿ وَبَدَا لَهُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَحْتَسِبُونَ ﴾  هذا من الوعيد .. ونظيره في الوعد ﴿ فَلَا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ﴾ السجدة 17. ».

 قال القشيري رحمه الله في تفسير ﴿ وَبَدَا لَهُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَحْتَسِبُونَ ﴾ : « في سماع هذه الآية حَسَراتٌ لأصحاب الانتباه » ..... ويقول الشيخ السعدي رحمه الله في تفسير آية: ﴿ فَلَا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ ﴾ أي: من الخير الكثير، والنعيم الغزير، والفرح والسرور، واللذة والحبور، كما قال تعالى على لسان رسوله صلي الله عليه وسلم: ( أعددت لعبادي الصالحين : ما لا عين رأت ، ولا أذن سمعت ، ولا خطر على قلب بشر ) البخاري 4779 عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.

فشتان بين ﴿ وَبَدَا لَهُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَحْتَسِبُونَ ﴾ وبين ﴿ فَلَا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ ﴾ ...  شتان شتان بين الوعد والوعيد .. فقف وتأمل وتدبر وانتبه .. وأختر لنفسك ... نسأل الله أن يغفر لنا ذنوبنا ويتقبل أعمالنا ويرضي عنا   وأن يبلغنا وإياكم منازل عباده الصالحين إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين 
 منقول للفائدة *


وكتبه* : عبد الرحمن اعتراف 
جزاه الله خيرا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بورك فيكم



*======================

*
 داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكيالصوفي



http://majles.alukah.net/t132151-87/#post746719

----------


## غزوان الحيالي ابو يوسف

وفيكم بارك الله ... اخي الحبيب

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك .

----------

